# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #17



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Have we really done this 17 times now? Well, only 9,983 times to go and we'll be experts!

This week Sas gives advice to the snowflakes on how to handle Trumpocalyse and Denton is worried about nefarious people in the shadows of the Government.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-11-13T22_39_47-08_00

If you missed any past shows you can access them here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Great show , I liked the info that was put out in the show . keep up the good work you guys .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

George Soros, Democrats Prepare For War With Donald Trump | The Daily Caller


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And to think, we spent a whole 15 seconds preparing for this show.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The amount of discussion we've generated is crazy! :vs_laugh:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I really enjoyed this one. Y'all have a way of making me laugh. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I really enjoyed this one. Y'all have a way of making me laugh. :vs_laugh:


So ........ I gotta ask; Is Denton funnier with Squatch or is Squatch funnier with Denton?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> So ........ I gotta ask; Is Denton funnier with Squatch or is Squatch funnier with Denton?


I haven't decided, but I have to admit the story about the ummmm... results of working at an ice-cream store (Was it 31 flavors?) made me laugh so hard my cats took off running.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> The amount of discussion we've generated is crazy! :vs_laugh:


I am with Denton. I absolutely believe in a long running agenda that has yet to come to a full implementation. The elite (some of the elite who have chosen darkness) are pulling the strings to guide us towards the desired "state". Some of the players are merely pawns in a very big game, and have taken a payday, to perform their chosen roles. Soon I suspect we will all know..... but then again, maybe I am just another tin foil hat guy?

My thoughts for everyone to ponder:

Perhaps Trump surprised all and postponed the agenda with his election, or we have been played for fools, and he is an agenda player who was used as a pawn? Let's hope not.
Finally, me a tin foil hat guy? Call it what you will, but know I am watching and measuring each and every step as we slip and lose our rights and liberties, concurrently as we choose the darkness over God.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ........ I gotta ask; Is Denton funnier with Squatch or is Squatch funnier with Denton?


I think we'd both be funnier without each other.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think we'd both be funnier without each other.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Meh. I don't know about that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It would appear that my invite to open up dialogues regarding the podcast topics, are also bringing posters in by the bus load (pun intended) ...... or they have resigned themselves to not being able to hold an intelligent conversation with the likes of us three huh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think we'd both be funnier without each other.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Yeah Martin and Lewis tried that. They weren't bad but much better with each other.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yeah Martin and Lewis tried that. They weren't bad but much better with each other.


It was just a joke. Denton is my homie.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> It would appear that my invite to open up dialogues regarding the podcast topics, are also bringing posters in by the bus load (pun intended) ...... or they have resigned themselves to not being able to hold an intelligent conversation with the likes of us three huh?


Priebus is Establishment. His position will make him not only gate keeper but he will be picking a lot of people.

Sure, he was loyal to Trump. Think maybe that was his job? To get into position by being loyal?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Priebus is Establishment. His position will make him not only gate keeper but he will be picking a lot of people.
> 
> Sure, he was loyal to Trump. Think maybe that was his job? To get into position by being loyal?


You aren't the only one with the wait and see attitude. I know there are a few of us. First let's see who he picks for his cabinet. Then we will see if he CAN make to the inauguration. Both are huge hurtles. That's still over 2 months away. A lot can happen during that time.

When we get past that, I hope he stays the CEO that he is. I'm surprised but even Wall St is betting on him right now. They were some of his biggest detractors.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Priebus is Establishment. His position will make him not only gate keeper but he will be picking a lot of people.
> 
> Sure, he was loyal to Trump. Think maybe that was his job? To get into position by being loyal?


The plot thickens .... perhaps. Some of theses thoughts/concerns will be a little clearer come inauguration, and even much clearer by mid 2017. Have I ever mentioned that I do not trust Trump .... or the establishment?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am taking a wait and see attitude with Trump as well. I held my nose and closed my eyes when I voted for him and I don't trust him in the least. Are we all so damn sure that those nefarious people of @Denton's with the not so hidden agenda didn't get exactly what they wanted? Tinfoil hat aside, did we simply trade one devil for another? Priebus is as establishment as you can get and he is already modifying some of his campaign promises. Realities of the job? I am not ready to put him on Mount Rushmore and I think I will keep preparing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am taking a wait and see attitude with Trump as well. I held my nose and closed my eyes when I voted for him and I don't trust him in the least. Are we all so damn sure that those nefarious people of @Denton's with the not so hidden agenda didn't get exactly what they wanted? Tinfoil hat aside, did we simply trade one devil for another? Priebus is as establishment as you can get and he is already modifying some of his campaign promises. Realities of the job? I am not ready to put him on Mount Rushmore and I think I will keep preparing.


Worth reading again. Glad I am not the only one with both eyes wide open.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Great show. You guys are great together = ) 

What? The 31 flavors uniform wasn't your good luck charm? Say it isn't so!?! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I can't imagine anyone not being attracted to 31 flavors of ice-cream. :tango_face_grin:


----------

